# FabFitFun VIP Summer 2014 Box Spoiler



## ydlr20 (May 8, 2014)

I just saw this spoler on facebook.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 8, 2014)

Yay spoilers! Now I'm just sad I have to wait so long to get my hands on all the goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (May 8, 2014)

Yep I just got an email with that. Should I be excited? Excited enough to re-sub? 
Because, I'm not.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 8, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Yep I just got an email with that. Should I be excited? Excited enough to re-sub?
> 
> Because, I'm not.


I was thinking the same thing! I've been debating canceling this one and subbing to Quarterly's 1000 Places to See Before You Die.... I'm still undecided.... but this isn't super exciting to me.... I've got more facial products than I know what to do with! lol


----------



## naturalactions (May 8, 2014)

Well, I'm excited. It's supposedly her best selling product, something I would not want to pay full price for, and I love a good exfoliator...count me in!


----------



## feisty1 (May 8, 2014)

I am debating but I want one more spoiler first.


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 8, 2014)

I just got a sample of this in my Sample Society box...almost half this size.  I'm going to try it and if I love it I'll sub and if not, I'm waiting for a second spoiler.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 8, 2014)

I have so many masks &amp; exfoliators- this one just isn't sounding too exciting- I need to hear some reviews ladies to get me to sign up... Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (May 8, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about the spoiler. It is potentially half the value of the box for 1 high priced item!


----------



## Saffyra (May 8, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Not sure how I feel about the spoiler. It is potentially half the value of the box for 1 high priced item!


That is a very good point.

This is a super expensive item and it does get rave reviews.  

On the other hand, I paid $15 for Sample Society and am already getting a nice size of this same thing! Hm...


----------



## rachelshine (May 10, 2014)

I'm subbing to see more spoilers (hopefully) and maybe a different coupon code before deciding if I am going to get this quarter. 

@Saffyra @Laurenv78, let us know how it is! I did see someone else's blog that her sample from SS looked like it was big, but when she opened the tube and squeezed out the air, it was a mostly empty sample, womp womp.


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I'm subbing to see more spoilers (hopefully) and maybe a different coupon code before deciding if I am going to get this quarter.
> 
> @Saffyra @Laurenv78, let us know how it is! I did see someone else's blog that her sample from SS looked like it was big, but when she opened the tube and squeezed out the air, it was a mostly empty sample, womp womp.


I saw that too and was a little bummed.  But a couple girls in there already tried it and said it was better than their clairsonic for getting rid of dead skin!  Hearing from other MUTers makes me think twice about turning up my nose at this fabfitfun spoiler, I must say!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 10, 2014)

Ooh, this spoiler is right up my alley...I was kind of hoping for a lame one so i could convince myself to cancel....


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I'm subbing to see more spoilers (hopefully) and maybe a different coupon code before deciding if I am going to get this quarter.
> 
> @Saffyra @Laurenv78, let us know how it is! I did see someone else's blog that her sample from SS looked like it was big, but when she opened the tube and squeezed out the air, it was a mostly empty sample, womp womp.


Haha!  That's MY tube with all the air squeezed out!  I used it tonight and my skin does feel really smooth!  I was skeptical at first that the stuff I was rubbing of was just the dried up gel, but it's definitely more than that.  It looks like I mat be able to get 1-2 more uses out of my sample...but if my sample was really almost half the size of the full size, and it says to use this everyday, there is NO way I could afford $100/week. 

Now...can anyone tell me how to tell if I am signed up for the summer FFF box?  I bought the Spring one as a single box.  Does it automatically renew or do I have to buy each box separate if I didn't buy the yearly plan?  I can't find this anyway on the FF website!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rachelshine (May 10, 2014)

@@Laurenv78 HAHA too funny! I was googling the product to try and find ANY reviews on it and your blog came up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In regards to your question, I feel like when I signed up for my Fall box, it automatically had enrolled me for Winter and I had to cancel to not get Spring. I'd suggest sending an email though to double check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 10, 2014)

Does anyone know what month this box would ship?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 11, 2014)

I think someone said that it ships in June. Btw- yousoldtheworld, your hair looks awesome!! Great color &amp; cut!!


----------



## feisty1 (May 11, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I think someone said that it ships in June. Btw- yousoldtheworld, your hair looks awesome!! Great color &amp; cut!!


 Thank you so much! Since I have two quarterly boxes in June I think I'll hold off a bit and see if they will release another spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (May 11, 2014)

I just signed up- the reviews of the spoiler item from you ladies put me over the edge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got $5 off with code summer5. Also when I checked out, it sent me a confirmation email that stating it would ship by June 30.


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

After reading Yelp reviews for her spa, I will not be buying this box since they feature a product from such a horrible woman: http://www.yelp.com/biz/sonya-dakar-skin-clinic-beverly-hills-2

I don't care if it works; I will not support a product from someone as horrible as her. Wow. I was just trying to research if the product worked and got this doozy of a link. Interesting read, needless to say.


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> After reading Yelp reviews for her spa, I will not be buying this box since they feature a product from such a horrible woman: http://www.yelp.com/biz/sonya-dakar-skin-clinic-beverly-hills-2
> 
> I don't care if it works; I will not support a product from someone as horrible as her. Wow. I was just trying to research if the product worked and got this doozy of a link. Interesting read, needless to say.


Holy bananas. Those were some crazy reviews!


----------



## Krystan (May 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> After reading Yelp reviews for her spa, I will not be buying this box since they feature a product from such a horrible woman: http://www.yelp.com/biz/sonya-dakar-skin-clinic-beverly-hills-2
> 
> I don't care if it works; I will not support a product from someone as horrible as her. Wow. I was just trying to research if the product worked and got this doozy of a link. Interesting read, needless to say.


Thank you thank you thank you, for letting us see this. I agree 100% a person like that should not be supported. 

I had a dermatologist eerily similar to her once..


----------



## ikecarus (May 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> After reading Yelp reviews for her spa, I will not be buying this box since they feature a product from such a horrible woman: http://www.yelp.com/biz/sonya-dakar-skin-clinic-beverly-hills-2
> 
> I don't care if it works; I will not support a product from someone as horrible as her. Wow. I was just trying to research if the product worked and got this doozy of a link. Interesting read, needless to say.


I already wasn't super excited by the spoiler since it would take up about half of the value of the box, but after reading those reviews... yeah, I'm going to pass on this box for sure.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 12, 2014)

Well, I had signed up for a year with the spring box since it looked so good. I mean, I'll use this face stuff, but definitely won't be buying anything from her (both due to cost and bad business practices!).


----------



## Saffyra (May 12, 2014)

WoW!!  Why do people even go to her at all?!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2014)

How many spoilers do they usually release on these boxes before they ship?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> After reading Yelp reviews for her spa, I will not be buying this box since they feature a product from such a horrible woman: http://www.yelp.com/biz/sonya-dakar-skin-clinic-beverly-hills-2
> 
> I don't care if it works; I will not support a product from someone as horrible as her. Wow. I was just trying to research if the product worked and got this doozy of a link. Interesting read, needless to say.


Thank you for sharing this link, LadyManah.  Yikes!  What an evil woman.


----------



## skyflower (May 13, 2014)

What awful reviews! I'd never go there after reading those, but it won't stop me from trying the exfoliator. It's not like she will up sell me and overcharge me on the full line  and whatever small portion of the sub rate she receives I am fine with supporting her product. I ordered the annual sub, so I'm getting the box regardless, and if good spoilers for the other products come out I will be tempted to buy more for family members.

I am really hoping the exfoliator is less than half the box value... maybe 1/3, since I'd love to try many other products. And I'm greedy . My wishlist- infuser bottle like was in may popsugar but not pink, fun stacking bracelets, apple chips or freeze dried fruit, and a code to pick out a nice summer hat. The last box had no fun jewelry to try, so hopefully we are due...


----------



## Krystan (May 13, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> How many spoilers do they usually release on these boxes before they ship?


Last time they gave us 2 spoilers, the kai perfume and turband. That's all I remember anyway, could have been one more? but I don't think so...


----------



## aweheck (May 17, 2014)

Maybe kind of early yet? Doesn't ship until June 30th.


----------



## naturalactions (May 22, 2014)

another spoiler was just released!! 

*"Get a super stylish Thursday Friday mini clutch in every summer VIP Box.*Their unique, covet-worthy line features a series of canvas bags screenprinted with iconic purse designs inspired by Chanel, Balenciaga, and more.
 
*Valued at $35, it’s our go-to cosmetic bag for all of our summer travel."*

Although I am not excited about some of the pattern possibilities, they look like they are nice quality as they are lined inside.


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> another spoiler was just released!!
> 
> *"Get a super stylish Thursday Friday mini clutch in every summer VIP Box.*Their unique, covet-worthy line features a series of canvas bags screenprinted with iconic purse designs inspired by Chanel, Balenciaga, and more.
> 
> ...


This spoiler actually makes me want to sign up... NOOOOOO XD


----------



## JENNIER (May 22, 2014)

Just got the spoiler email for the mini clutch / make-up bag. Not super exciting but cute.


----------



## Krystan (May 22, 2014)

neither of the spoilers are even slightly amusing me. I'm out for Summer.


----------



## Krnlaux (May 22, 2014)

I'm new to the boards and to FFF boxes - I didn't get an email though.  Is that the only place the spoiler is showing?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 22, 2014)

I received an email from FFF- I bet it's on there FB too


----------



## JENNIER (May 22, 2014)

Here's a link... Hopefully I did it right!

http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=d40fb8b589b82eb905b7d8be5&amp;id=b2821c33c4&amp;e=15e2bac5fe


----------



## Lyllis (May 22, 2014)

The e-mail *just* arrived in my inbox, so you should see it soon.

And those are.......SO not my taste.  Oh, well, I'm only in it for the Flash Facial, so it's still a good deal.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krnlaux (May 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 22, 2014)

Neither are for me...I'm out...plus I Just ordered the LE Popsugar so glad this one didn't tempt me!


----------



## nectarbean (May 22, 2014)

Hope I cancelled in time. Have to double check if they charged me yet.


----------



## Saffyra (May 22, 2014)

This brings the box total to $130.  So there is $60 left for any other products.

I'm not thrilled by the clutch.

But the Flash Facial...  Except I wouldn't even pay $50 for that in the first place.  And the LE Popsugar has Tarte in it already...  I'm hoping they both sell out before I can get them, then I won't have to make any decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> This brings the box total to $130.  So there is $60 left for any other products.
> 
> I'm not thrilled by the clutch.
> 
> But the Flash Facial...  Except I wouldn't even pay $50 for that in the first place.  And the LE Popsugar has Tarte in it already...  I'm hoping they both sell out before I can get them, then I won't have to make any decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Gah! First of all, I can't type and second I figured out that the value of the box is $225+ for Summer.  So there's $95 left for the rest of the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Okay, I am officially not subbing for this one. At first I got excited and thought several of those bags were cute and then I realized the bags I thought were cute were actually just printed on the canvas and I changed my mind. I'm sure the Flash Facial is great but honestly it just reminds me of the exfoliator I got at European Wax Center.


----------



## LadyManah (May 23, 2014)

That bag is ugly. I get bags every month, and I don't use them, so I don't need another ugly bag. A $35 ugly bag? Um, no. Officially not subbing for the box because I'm not impressed with either item. I really don't need more junk, especially not for $50.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

I am sorta excited for this box.  I just hope that I end up liking the clutch - most of the designs aren't for me so we shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Anyone else get the MSA code for 25% off???

I wonder if its unique or anyone can use it.


----------



## naturalactions (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Anyone else get the MSA code for 25% off???
> 
> I wonder if its unique or anyone can use it.


I got one, and since I have a year sub already, mine is up for grabs. You can compare yours and let us know if they are unique. Not sure if it can be used multiple times like the Glossy Box codes, but it's worth a shot. If anyone uses it, please let us know so we can figure out if everyone can share theirs. 

Your 25% Off Coupon Code: MSA1C0D942


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I got one, and since I have a year sub already, mine is up for grabs. You can compare yours and let us know if they are unique. Not sure if it can be used multiple times like the Glossy Box codes, but it's worth a shot. If anyone uses it, please let us know so we can figure out if everyone can share theirs.
> 
> Your 25% Off Coupon Code: MSA1C0D942


Mine is the same!!!  that means everyone can use it, right?


----------



## naturalactions (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine is the same!!!  that means everyone can use it, right?


Looks that way!  It is a really good deal so I wonder if they just have a cap on the number of times it can be used.


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Well shes got thousands of subscribers...  I hope its a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm bummed I already bought mine :*(


----------



## Sadejane (May 29, 2014)

I don't care for the pouch at all.  Maybe the quality just doesn't show through online, but from where I'm at, it looks cheap and tacky.  I do like the Sonya Dakar flash facial, so I'm ok with paying $49.99 just to get that for half price.  Everything else will be 'extra' and I'm sure I can find someone I can pass the bag on to.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

My code is the same!! I was interested but I just do not like that bag at all.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

Dang I already bought mine also or else I would totally use the code as well.  Maybe I will wait on ordering their next box and see if a code comes out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

The bag is definitely hideous.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra I think a couple of them look alright but most of the designs are weird.  Not something I would use for sure.


----------



## naturalactions (May 29, 2014)

jednashley said:


> Saffyra I think a couple of them look alright but most of the designs are weird.  Not something I would use for sure.


I agree. Some are okay, but most I really hope I do not get.

Looking at the Thursday Friday webpage, only 4 designs are currently out of stock, and one is not the feather...boo. I figure those that are out of stock are what was purchased for the boxes, but I am still crossing my fingers for the feather design!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

New code: PLUM10 at check out will give you the box for $39.99.  In case the MSA one doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

LOL okay I just caved. Can't beat this discount. XD


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

I keep considering it for that Sonia Dakar Flash Facial, but honestly it sounds really similar to this exfoliator I already have.


----------



## jednashley (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep  Have you used her products before?  Do you like them, think they make a differences, etc.?  I am curious and I have heard good and bad reviews on her products.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

jednashley said:


> HelpMeSleep  Have you used her products before?  Do you like them, think they make a differences, etc.?  I am curious and I have heard good and bad reviews on her products.


I haven't used anything by her, but that European Wax Center exfoliator I linked to is the same type of thing where you put it on for a minute or two and then rub it in circular motions and all the dead skin just instantly comes off. It looks like the Sonia Dakar full size is 1oz, while the EWC one is 2oz and is $38 full price, although I usually only ever buy products there when they're doing a promotion and then they usually take money off after that for the points I accumulate for coming in for wax appointments. I'm just trying to figure out if that Flash Facial is really any better than this or what.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jun 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried to cancel FFF before? The spoliers just aren't doing it for me this time around. I filled out the form or whatever online and they said they would confirm it but I haven't gotten an email or anything. Should I fill out the form again or just email them? I REALLY don't want to get charged for it on the 4th.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 1, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> Has anyone tried to cancel FFF before? The spoliers just aren't doing it for me this time around. I filled out the form or whatever online and they said they would confirm it but I haven't gotten an email or anything. Should I fill out the form again or just email them? I REALLY don't want to get charged for it on the 4th.


 I've canceled, and it was probably two days before I recieved a confirmation email, you can call them Monday morning if you don't have notification by then?


----------



## aweheck (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow I just got an email to order additional boxes for $10 off!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 2, 2014)

I got a sample of this from Sephora , Lemon Strip Flash Peel, and it seems like the same thing, but much cheaper?

http://www.sephora.com/lemon-strip-flash-peel-P375423


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 2, 2014)

me, too!  They must be desperate!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 2, 2014)

So I tried canceling FFF twice because I never got an email confirmation. I also emailed them to make sure but haven't heard anything. I just got one that says my FFF sub has expired. I guess that must mean cancelled? Lol


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 2, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> So I tried canceling FFF twice because I never got an email confirmation. I also emailed them to make sure but haven't heard anything. I just got one that says my FFF sub has expired. I guess that must mean cancelled? Lol


Yeah, I'm not too impressed with their turnaround time on emails.  I asked a question and it took them two entire weeks to get back to me.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, I'm not too impressed with their turnaround time on emails.  I asked a question and it took them two entire weeks to get back to me.


I finally did get a response after I posted. Lol but I know before it's taken them awhile to respond. Which never impressed me either.


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 3, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> I finally did get a response after I posted. Lol but I know before it's taken them awhile to respond. Which never impressed me either.


I've emailed their customer service and I've always gotten a quick response! Once about canceling the winter box, and recently about the MSA code. I already had a subscription, but they were willing to apply the code for me anyway! I got both responses within 24 hours. Maybe it's who responds/what time a day you email?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 8, 2014)

They announced that there would be 9 items besides the spoiler items in the Summer box.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 8, 2014)

9 other items sounds good to me! They are not making it easy to guess any other spoilers either. The picture they sent out in their latest email has square boxes over each item instead if their actual silhouette.





Sorry, part of the pic got cut off but you see what I mean.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow.  Yeah. Kind of impossible to guess!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 8, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> 9 other items sounds good to me! They are not making it easy to guess any other spoilers either. The picture they sent out in their latest email has square boxes over each item instead if their actual silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to guess what the food item will be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if there is a food item!)


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 8, 2014)

Is the towel supposed to be included or is it just a prop?


----------



## skyflower (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not fond of the clutch pictured :-( I am not a fan of any of their fancy purse prints on clutches.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I just want to guess what the food item will be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if there is a food item!)


I'm guessing the food item comes in a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm guessing the food item comes in a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 10, 2014)

They didn't block the reflections. You can see an 's' on a purple or blue background. Any ideas?


----------



## kgus22 (Jun 10, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> They didn't block the reflections. You can see an 's' on a purple or blue background. Any ideas?


almost looks like the "ys" from always feminine products...the font is right. an item reflection on the left almost looks like be a bombshell :/


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> They didn't block the reflections. You can see an 's' on a purple or blue background. Any ideas?


ooo! You are good at this!


----------



## Krystan (Jun 11, 2014)

Dangit FFF sent me an email that I can re-sub for only 39.99... so... tempted. But I don't really like the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm worried there's somethin awesome in there... hmmm...


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder if you can use the 39.99 AND the plum10 code and get it for $29.99... I'm gonna go check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, probably not since you have to reply to the email to get the $39.99... Hmm..

Also WHY is it like pulling teeth to get a freaking answer from FFF?!?

Maybe I'll reply to the email with all my questions and hope I get an answer.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 11, 2014)

Ehh I'm not in. Considering the value isn't there yet for me personally, even at 40 bucks. I don't believe the SD facial is "worth" more than 15-20 dollars to me based on her reputation and those bags are something I "may" buy myself if I saw it on clearance for like 2-3 dollars. I wouldn't personally dream of any canvas clutch that was worth more than that to me. It's CANVAS.  Ya feel me?


----------



## mckondik (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok I was suckered back in by the "We Want You Back" e-mail for $10 off.  I'm so easy!!   the spoilers do nothing for me either. There is the whole mystery what if there is stuff I'd hate to miss out on though.   That makes one box skipped before caved back in for FFF,  and about 3 skipped Pop Sugar boxes before being sucked back in. Will power: Nonexistent!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm excited. Loved the last box &amp; think the canvas bags (spoiler) are fun. But, HOW MUCH LONGER DO I HAVE TO WAIT!!!! Has anyone's initiated? Did I mention I'm excited?!?!? Can't wait to see complete spoiler list..


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 12, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> almost looks like the "ys" from always feminine products...the font is right. an item reflection on the left almost looks like be a bombshell :/


jeez, I hope it's not a feminine product...nothing fab, fit or fun about pantiliners, tampons, etc


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jun 12, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> jeez, I hope it's not a feminine product...nothing fab, fit or fun about pantiliners, tampons, etc


If I open that box &amp; there is any of the above, I will hurt myself laughing. Now, I'm looking forward to it even more...


----------



## aweheck (Jun 13, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> I'm excited. Loved the last box &amp; think the canvas bags (spoiler) are fun. But, HOW MUCH LONGER DO I HAVE TO WAIT!!!! Has anyone's initiated? Did I mention I'm excited?!?!? Can't wait to see complete spoiler list..


 I think there is a couple of weeks longer till they ship, the original posted ship date on their website when they began advertising this box was June 30th.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, I just got signed up and it says "estimated ship date June 30"

Estimated...


----------



## aweheck (Jun 14, 2014)

So very weak, must admit I was suckered into 2 extra boxes with that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Praying for awesomeness to be sent in those boxes x3.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yep, I just got signed up and it says "estimated ship date June 30"
> 
> Estimated...


Did they let you use the plum10 too (aka making it $29.99)?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 14, 2014)

No, you had to respond in a reply to the email so I never even saw the sign up screen.  I just got an email the next day saying, Youre In!



rachelshine said:


> Did they let you use the plum10 too (aka making it $29.99)?


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 15, 2014)

Saw this today. Not sure if it's really accurate but maybe the shower bombs and Kai perfume will also be in there this month? I wouldn't mind the Kai fragrance.

http://www.snobessentials.com/2014/06/fabfitfun-vip-thinking-inside-the-box.html


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 15, 2014)

No, I think both of those were in the Spring box. That article just isn't written very clearly.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 15, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Saw this today. Not sure if it's really accurate but maybe the shower bombs and Kai perfume will also be in there this month? I wouldn't mind the Kai fragrance.
> 
> http://www.snobessentials.com/2014/06/fabfitfun-vip-thinking-inside-the-box.html


That was the Spring box and I really liked it!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 15, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> No, I think both of those were in the Spring box. That article just isn't written very clearly.


Oh drats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2014)

That spring box looked awesome, I actually subscribed because MMandLShow made it seem like that would be the box I'd get if I used their code.  I hit purchase so quick it wasn't until later that I realized that was for spring, not summer.  I am not too excited about these spoilers.  Shoulda kept my money and tried to buy or trade for items from the spring box!


----------



## icarusflies (Jun 16, 2014)

One of the reflections says kisstixx


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jun 16, 2014)

icarusflies said:


> One of the reflections says kisstixx


Ok, that is impressive. You should be a real-life CSI


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 16, 2014)

icarusflies said:


> One of the reflections says kisstixx


They were on Shark Tank!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icarusflies (Jun 17, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> jeez, I hope it's not a feminine product...nothing fab, fit or fun about pantiliners, tampons, etc


I agree! But, I think it looks like we'll be getting some pantyliners. (Fabfitfun had a twitter event for Always and it looks like the same package colors. http://fabfitfun.com/always-sheer-liners-twitter-party-rsvp)

My account says it will ship the week of June 23rd so I guess hopefully we will find out soon.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 17, 2014)

I wonder how many people will unsubscribe the moment they pull pads out of their box, lol.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jun 17, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I wonder how many people will unsubscribe the moment they pull pads out of their box, lol.


I don't know how many of you sub to Popsugar...but in the Feb box there was a giant bottle of Dial body wash.  People were unhappy--it turned into "Dialgate."  If pantyliners are in the summer box, this thread is going to FUN TO WATCH!  ---&gt;&gt;&gt;going to make popcorn, now.


----------



## sldb (Jun 17, 2014)

Please noooo pantyliners. I can't even imagine. I'm on Mirena anyway and have no need for them. That would be the worst thing to get in a sub box ever.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Jun 17, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> I don't know how many of you sub to Popsugar...but in the Feb box there was a giant bottle of Dial body wash.  People were unhappy--it turned into "Dialgate."  If pantyliners are in the summer box, this thread is going to FUN TO WATCH!  ---&gt;&gt;&gt;going to make popcorn, now.


That being said, that Dial body wash is awesome. I live in the desert and it's one of the only body washes I've tried that makes it so I don't have to constantly slather on copious amounts of lotion.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 17, 2014)

I feel like I am too old to want kisstixx.  I don't wanna make out with my husband, gross!  (Just kidding...but seriously, this would have been fun in high school, but now I'm like mehhh.)  I have also not used pantiliners since high school.  I am guessing 35 is not the target audience?


----------



## sldb (Jun 17, 2014)

I gotcha ya. I'm 40.

*kisstixx = meh

*pantyliners = I can't even

*bag = iffy

The Spring box (my first FFF box) was great. This one, so far, is not looking so good.


----------



## sldb (Jun 17, 2014)

My husband doesn't wear lip balm. But maybe I can use the kisstixx (the double xx's bother me) with my 4 year old and 2 year old. They would get a kick out of them for a few minutes.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 17, 2014)

This will be my first FFF box. Looking forward to seeing the other items (besides lip balm/pantiliners)


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 18, 2014)

God, I really hope that they're not sending out panty liners...


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 18, 2014)

New spoiler! (from My Subscription Addiction) 

*A full sized Pur-lisse SPF 30 Daily Essential Moisturizer! (Value $55).*

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/06/exclusive-fabfitfun-vip-summer-2014-box-spoiler-3.html


----------



## mckondik (Jun 18, 2014)

Gah! I have been Pur-lissed to death with all of my various subscription boxes!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 18, 2014)

I actually haven't received purlisse in ages, so I don't mind the brand.  I just have WAYYYYYYYYY too much skincare right now.  But I'm sure someone in my family would want it.  Sigh.

Great idea to give the kisstixx to the kids, sldb!  My girls are 2 and 4 as well, and would also love it, plus I'll wear it if it means more little girl kissies.  [There were loud thunderstorms last night and my littlest jumped in her sister's bed and they cuddled all night.  I nearly died from the cute when they told me.  So happy they are finally getting along!!]


----------



## sldb (Jun 18, 2014)

lauradiniwilk, that is too cute!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 18, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I feel like I am too old to want kisstixx.  I don't wanna make out with my husband, gross!  (Just kidding...but seriously, this would have been fun in high school, but now I'm like mehhh.)  I have also not used pantiliners since high school.  I am guessing 35 is not the target audience?


I don't think even 25 is the target audience. High school girls might think it was fun, but I'm not sure high school guys would.   I can't believe it made it past the sharks.  

It isn't something I'd ever use. I have a couple of good lip balms, I don't buy them based on flavor.


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 18, 2014)

I love purlisse so that makes it with the $ for me. Not a super exciting spoiler, but something I will use.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a super exciting spoiler, I have to say.  But the weird thing is that they aren't even putting out spoilers that are fun...  Don't get me wrong, I think the right thing to do is include an SPF product in a Summer box.  If there *wasn't* some kind of sunscreen I would be disappointed. 

The box is still worth it for me.  I really do love that Flash Facial.  My skin is amazing after I use it. 

Does anyone else think they are desperately marketing this box?  $10 off promo codes that last forever, emails to get you to buy extra boxes...  etc, etc...  They must not have gotten the response they wanted from that second spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 18, 2014)

Eyes closed- because this will be my first FFF box and I want to be totally surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*ONE QUESTION: When do they ship?* I got tons of email right after I signed up, but there's only so many ways to say " You'll love our Summer box" and then give me social media type pins and posts about OTHER trends which cannot be in a sub box of this price.. You know what I mean. Like Pop Sugar does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

If someone could PM me about when FFF usually ships, I would be so happy. Otherwise, I know I'm going to cave and read the spoilers. I'm finding that I LOVE to discuss my boxes after I get them, but beforehand, sometimes the " sneaks" to the old faithfuls leave me sort of cold about what I am getting.  Again, I think most KWIM.. 

"One beauty maven's new HG product is totally disliked by people with different needs and expectations, and vice versa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think those beauty profiles we fill out work on except one site, and I am not pushing this sub site- and that's BeautyDNA, * AND some people are having trouble there too*,....Maybe I just got lucky the first time out because others are not having good luck at the present time. I feel guilty about liking my first month so much.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Not a super exciting spoiler, I have to say.  But the weird thing is that they aren't even putting out spoilers that are fun...  Don't get me wrong, I think the right thing to do is include an SPF product in a Summer box.  If there *wasn't* some kind of sunscreen I would be disappointed.
> 
> The box is still worth it for me.  I really do love that Flash Facial.  My skin is amazing after I use it.
> 
> Does anyone else think they are desperately marketing this box?  $10 off promo codes that last forever, emails to get you to buy extra boxes...  etc, etc...  They must not have gotten the response they wanted from that second spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My email has been blanketed with FFF emails, including promo codes and all the reasons why FFF is the best box out there.  I cancelled my subscription after the second spoiler came out.

I like the Flash Facial, but I just don't want a cheap looking pouch and most definitely don't want another Purlisse lotion. I think it's a bad idea to include a lotion that has been in so many other subs. . .they're definitely not making me want to resub.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 19, 2014)

I resubscribed for this box. I couldn't help it, lol. I'm loving skincare stuff right now, so that first spoiler really had me interested. Still does, actually. The bag looks awful. I don't carry bags anyway so that will just be given away or thrown in a drawer somewhere. The Purlisse will definitely get used. I'll gladly take any lotion. Its not exciting, but its something I know I will eventually use. I think I got the same lotion in my Ipsy bags, so I've got 2 small tubes. I've been using one and its fine with me. It doesnt leave my face feeling oily like some lotions do. I just can't resist these boxes! The Spring one was the only FFF box I've gotten, but i was pretty happy with it. Hoping the rest of the stuff in this box is great!


----------



## shaste81 (Jun 19, 2014)

This will be my 4th FFF box and I must say that it's not looking very good. All the other boxes were great for me, but this one doesn't seem very put together. I'm not picky at all either, so It even shocks me that I'm dissapointed. This will be the 3rd Purlisse lotion that I have gotten! The Flash Facial seems interesting so I'm looking forward to that .. But the spoilers they have shown make up about 80% of the value, if not more. Honestly what's left to show? And personally the high value items are not that great. ... I just hope I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm going to guess the rest of the items are from cheap drugstore brands, or something like Nyx. Probably snacks, a fitness DVD, maybe hair tyes or cheap suntan lotion, like Neutrogena. I dunno. I can't see anything else being exciting after that value of the 3rd spoiler.


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 21, 2014)

i have never gotten this box but just gave in since i didnt get junes popsugar


----------



## Seola (Jun 24, 2014)

I wasn't thrilled with my first box based on pricing I found on the web and the items.  I don't particularly care for the way they bill like they have no money of their own so they have to take ours first, THEN put the boxes together... (my first box took 5 months from the time they took my money to my first box, they screwed up billing for no reason this time and kept spamming me to fix what wasn't broken) and I'm incredibly annoyed that I can't stop all the ridiculous amounts of emails (ETA: including one that was telling me how dumb I was for using other sub services).  I WANT to like this box, I really, really do...

But so help me, they give me pantiliners, I won't even care if I got anything else good.  I'm only 30 but dangit, I don't need a reminder I don't have a uterus anymore!

:lol:


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been getting an email everyday about the card connected to my account being expired. I figured they'd stop by now! I guess not too many people want this box! 

It's kinda annoying to wake up to that email everyday, but it's my fault for not officially canceling. I just see it as their desperate plee for me to resubscribe.


----------



## aliciaaa (Jun 26, 2014)

Has anyone received a shipping notice yet? Mine has said, "shipping the week of the 23rd" for quite awhile now.. Well, this week is almost over &amp; nothing. I forgot to cancel, so I'm already annoyed I'm getting this, but hopefully whatever cheaper items that are left unrevealed end up making this box at least useful, seeing as the high value ones leave much to be desired.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine also says it's shipping the week of the 23rd but I haven't received an email yet about it being shipped. Hopefully we hear something soon.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 26, 2014)

Have they had any great boxes? I thought they would be on par with Pop Sugar, but the previews don't really look that exciting. I'm waiting for the Summer box too. They email me every day about something other than my box...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Have they had any great boxes? I thought they would be on par with Pop Sugar, but the previews don't really look that exciting. I'm waiting for the Summer box too. They email me every day about something other than my box...


I am so sick of their daily email. I wish I could get only emails from them related to the box, as I have no other interest in them.


----------



## phanne (Jun 26, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I am so sick of their daily email. I wish I could get only emails from them related to the box, as I have no other interest in them.


There is a way. I can't remember what I did but there are two possible things I did. I either hit unsubscribe or I hit unsubscribe and changed my email options. Not sure, but I only get VIP related mail now.


----------



## aliciaaa (Jun 27, 2014)

I officially canceled today.. I was sooo pissed to see that it said I had to cancel by June 24th to not receive the summer box, when previously I was told by them, it had to be canceled by June 4th because that's why they bill you. My dog had (super expensive) surgery on the 3rd, so I was canceling all my subscriptions and forgot about this one until the 5th. I sent an angry email to them, because their conflicting information made me out money that I currently desperately need. But was so happy (&amp; surprised) to find their custumer service extremely nice &amp; helpful. They told me that they're already packed the boxes but as long as I don't open the it when it arrives they'll send me a labeled and gladly take it back due to their misinformation.


----------



## phanne (Jun 27, 2014)

aliciaaa said:


> My dog had (super expensive) surgery on the 3rd, so I was canceling all my subscriptions and forgot about this one until the 5th.


I hope your doggie is doing better!


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 27, 2014)

Got my shipping notice - says I will get it Tuesday!


----------



## Shewi128 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice too! Mine will also arrive Tuesday. This is my first FFF box. I hope it's worth it. I debated for a long time whether or not to get the PopSugar box for June, or this one, but I couldn't get a good coupon code for PopSugar, so I ended up getting this one instead.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

Got the shipping email as well. Have no idea when my box will arrive, as it just says " track later" or one of those " label is created but package not picked up" kind of things. 

I'm trying to remember how large the discount was on this one box for me ( the first one). That way, I know whether to be really let down or just slightly disappointed, or really happy (I don't see this happening with this particular box).


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 27, 2014)

only 1.5 lbs with 11 items?  has me a little worried about what all the other items are... with that being said i got the notice that it shipped but so far only a shipping label was made


----------



## Shewi128 (Jun 27, 2014)

My tracking/shipping notice actually says it is 3.7 lbs and is in Los Angeles this morning.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 27, 2014)

For those that have gotten shipping notices, can anyone figure out a pattern for the reference number? I would like to do back door tracking but my shipping notice from March is too old and no longer tracks. Do we even have an account number with FFF to reference? Shot in the dark, but I am impatient and thought I would ask. Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

Got my shipping notice.

Mine says 2.4lbs...

It's already left California and will be here Tuesday!


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 27, 2014)

Mine says 2.4 lbs also


----------



## phanne (Jun 27, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> For those that have gotten shipping notices, can anyone figure out a pattern for the reference number? I would like to do back door tracking but my shipping notice from March is too old and no longer tracks. Do we even have an account number with FFF to reference? Shot in the dark, but I am impatient and thought I would ask. Thanks!


If you have FedEx My Shipments, or something like that (it's the FedEx equivalent to UPS My Choice) it will show you when a shipping label has been created for your address. I don't have anything in that, nor an email so I don't think mine has shipped yet. I usually see something there every month for Pop Sugar, before I see it anywhere else.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 27, 2014)

phanne said:


> If you have FedEx My Shipments, or something like that (it's the FedEx equivalent to UPS My Choice) it will show you when a shipping label has been created for your address. I don't have anything in that, nor an email so I don't think mine has shipped yet. I usually see something there every month for Pop Sugar, before I see it anywhere else.


Thanks so much! I did not know there was a FedEx equivalent to UPS My Choice. Signing up now!


----------



## Seola (Jun 27, 2014)

I never even got notice of a shipping date.  I came here for that.  I can apparently not stop the daily (and sometimes multiple daily emails) but I can't get important ones!  No shipping notice here.  For the record, they tried to charge me on May 28th in their email and spent a week spamming me with wrong CC info before I logged in to check the info and did... nothing.  The emails stopped for wrong info and the charge went through June 10th so... *shrugs*  Maybe I'll be a week behind you guys?

ETA:  I also have FedEx Shipments which sends me a text when anything for me ships.  Nothing on that front either.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone else get a promo code for a free box for a friend? The email:



> There are birthdays, anniversaries, and holidays but nothing is as important…as monumental…as hugely fantastic as this:
> 
> You’ve been a FabFitFun VIP for over a year! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


Depending on what the Summer box looks like I might send one to my mom.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 27, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Anyone else get a promo code for a free box for a friend? The email:
> 
> Depending on what the Summer box looks like I might send one to my mom.


I got that same email and I also sent it to my mom, I figure even if we do not like the box, hey, it's free!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 27, 2014)

Shewi128 said:


> My tracking/shipping notice actually says it is 3.7 lbs and is in Los Angeles this morning.


hmmm i hope mine updates when fedex actually receives it  maybe it just says that since it says only a shipping label has been created


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Got my shipping notice.
> 
> Mine says 2.4lbs...
> 
> It's already left California and will be here Tuesday!


Mine is only 1.5 lbs... XD 

I guess I'll wait and see what I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 27, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Mine is only 1.5 lbs... XD
> 
> I guess I'll wait and see what I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same as mine the first time i checked i swear it said 1.8 now when i check it is 1.5 has your actually shipped or just shipping label made?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 27, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> same as mine the first time i checked i swear it said 1.8 now when i check it is 1.5 has your actually shipped or just shipping label made?


Mine just has a shipping label made so maybe it will change when it actually ships? Haha, I don't really mind because Fedex does tend to get weights wrong.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmm...mine says still being assembled...which it has said for a long time...and to top it off I got an email to order the box with $10 off and telling me there were only a few left...huh? This is my first box with them too


----------



## aliciaaa (Jun 27, 2014)

phanne said:


> I hope your doggie is doing better!


Thanks so much! She tore her acl, so it's rough, super expensive &amp; insanely long recovery time but she'll be ok in a few months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 28, 2014)

Now that mine is actually in transit, the weight has changed to 2.4 lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's scheduled to arrive next Tuesday!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 28, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Now that mine is actually in transit, the weight has changed to 2.4 lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's scheduled to arrive next Tuesday!


mine too!!! and should arrive to me on the 3rd!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

aliciaaa said:


> Thanks so much! She tore her acl, so it's rough, super expensive &amp; insanely long recovery time but she'll be ok in a few months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Poor sweet baby!  I know how rough that's going to be  Been there, done that.  It's worth it, though, after all that recovery time, to see them back to their springy selves.


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 28, 2014)

So they reeled me back in with a "we want you back" email. I got the box for $39.99. The spoilers are great, so I'll be happy with the box no matter what!! Can't wait to see what else is in it, though!


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 28, 2014)

Someone posted a picture of the box on Facebook!


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 28, 2014)

Indeed there are pads...


----------



## aliciaaa (Jun 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Poor sweet baby! I know how rough that's going to be Been there, done that. It's worth it, though, after all that recovery time, to see them back to their springy selves.


This makes me feel better! She's doing really well only 3 weeks in, but she hasn't favored her "good" leg since week 1. So I have high hopes but it's scary because I just it'll never be the same or will damage the other leg. The hardest part is keeping her calm right now. Haha.

Now actually box related so I'm not just talking about my furry child.. Mine is 2.4lbs.


----------



## aliciaaa (Jun 28, 2014)

specialtoes said:


> Indeed there are pads...


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Seola (Jun 28, 2014)

specialtoes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh yeah... that doesn't even look like it's worth the discounted price, forget the full price.

I mean honestly...



Spoiler



Always pads?  Are you kidding me?  Not even a boojie brand?

And the Kissstixx?  I picture that for teen girls and *this is defintely not targeted for kids with the cost of the box and cost of the brands.  I have 4 kids (and as previously mentioned, now no uterus)... I'm pretty sure we've got enough passion in our kiss.  I can't tell but that looks like Skintimate shave cream too which I can get for 50 cents with a coupon and a sale... in twice the size.


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm usually pretty easy to please, but this box is not for me. I feel like they really dropped the ball on this one. Hard to get excited about most of this stuff.


----------



## Seola (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's the product list that goes with the photo @@specialtoes posted.



Spoiler







  $95 for a facial??  Is it a 3 month supply?!?


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 28, 2014)

Four items are between a $1 and $2 value. It just makes the whole box feel cheap even if the other things are better value.


----------



## Mumzie (Jun 28, 2014)

There's nothing fab fit or fun about pads. Not to mention, where is the "fit" part?


----------



## Seola (Jun 28, 2014)

specialtoes said:


> Four items are between a $1 and $2 value. It just makes the whole box feel cheap even if the other things are better value.


Definitely, the top two cost items are more than the other 9 items combined (and the other 9 items are worth the same as the top item).  Just very weird.  I'm looking up prices online now. I do this often for the more expensive boxes.  Some people are annoyed by pointing it out, but if a company tells me something cost X dollars so I should feel the value, then it should be.  I already have subs I love with drugstore brands.  Ipsy does amazing and has consistently been a value as I've never priced anything below 50% more than I paid.  Isn't this supposed to be upscale all the way?


----------



## ashleygo (Jun 28, 2014)

So I think for the second time there is an item that Pop sugar has featured (Kai from spring box) and now the water diffuser (although I realize it is different), FFF is feeling the the younger not as cool sister to me. Glad I didn't get this, and I think I'll just avoid future boxes. Hope everyone enjoys the box they get.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 28, 2014)

I think this is the last box I will take from them, I am going to cancel. I've been with them since the beginning and have never been impressed with any of the boxes, especially this one


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow... this was... not what I was expecting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Half the box looks like cheap drugstore stuff and the "higher end" stuff isn't enough to justify the cost of the box to me. This will be my first and last box with them unless they come out with amazing spoilers and discount codes for later quarters. Disappointed. :/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 28, 2014)

This is bad. Very bad.

I just canceled SocialBliss after the awful May and June boxes, PS I'm on the fence about but June redeemed them for a month or two and now this from FFF. Where have all the good boxes gone? Or is the market so saturated that there aren't enough cute, twee designers to give free things to all these companies?


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 28, 2014)

ok now im mad at myself for giving in and buying this....


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 28, 2014)

where do we cancel i dont see how to cancel i might be blind though.

nevermind i found it...


----------



## skyflower (Jun 28, 2014)

after only seeing the full spoilers i did personal value estimated breakdown for my own amusement.  maybe others can share their methods?

basically they posted spoilers for the 3 big ticket items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and there were 3 sponsored items i won't count towards my perceived value of the box since they aren't that cool.

if i get the clutch that pictures an expensive bag i won't count that towards my perceived value because totally not my style.  i will probably wash it to get it off or maybe paint over it.

would i pay about $7 for each of the other items (counting the lip balm and chips as a single item?)  yeah i think so, but it sure isn't exciting.  probably pay a little more for the facial, moisurizer with spf, and hair balm, .  i was hoping for jewelry or more fun items.  i like hair balms with natural oils since i use those as leave in conditioners, i think that's the item i'm looking forward to most.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 28, 2014)

Why, oh why did I get this?  I have loved so many things from past boxes:  the turband, the Kai, the nail polishes but there is not one item in this box that I would purchase if I saw it on clearance in the store.  I guess I can put a couple of items to use, but to me, this is worth maybe $20 as I hadn't been interested in any of the spoiler items, and none of the other things are particularly valuable.


----------



## Shewi128 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll have to see how I feel when I open it. As it is my first box, I'm excited to try a couple of new things, but I'm a little disappointed at the items included. Flavored lip balm? Panty liners? I know someone said it before, but really, what age group are they marketing this to? I understand that they probably need some sponsored items to help cover costs (i.e. Always and Skintimate), but there are way too many sponsored items (wtf, Slimfast too?) in comparison to the number of "high-end" items. I might try out the box again next season.. assuming they don't lose all of their subscribers after putting panty liners in this box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 28, 2014)

Yikes.... I'm glad I cancelled!! =/


----------



## Seola (Jun 28, 2014)

skyflower said:


> after only seeing the full spoilers i did personal value estimated breakdown for my own amusement.  maybe others can share their methods?
> 
> *snip*


I do several methods and post them here.  Wantable started out so amazing and I always found their stated value right... until about October of last year.  It got me on a crusade to see who was doing what.

The first thing I do is state the value of the item as printed on the list, then I post the cheapest found online without coupon codes or eBay.  Then I post the cheapest you can get online for anywhere (and sometimes how - such as 15% off beautybar.com for first time customers... which is just a fancy way of saying per email.  I do 20% off every order from PGEStore by clearing cache and the pages generates a new code - gmail users can put periods in their email anywhere, systems treat it different but gmail treats it all the same).

From there, I'll usually state what I would use and how close it was to a profile - if there is one - and the total overall value of the box for me and I will take reviews found on other sites into consideration.  The reviews for the most expensive item in this box as well as their creator are... less than stellar, if you will.  Even if _I _love the product, if no one is buying it then chances are, it will go away soon or conversely, they are charging me to make up what they can't get from everyone else.  This is especially true for "base" items such as foundations.  It's so, so, so hard to find good concealers, foundation and BB creams we love.  If I find one but see it has 1 star everywhere, I know it's going away soon and I should keep looking.

ETA: I have not done this for the cheaper/sample boxes.  Ipsy is a great, great value for what you get, but sizes vary too much to put a real price on consistently and of course Birchbox is all samples only so I look at that as a sample program rather than a full size tester box.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 28, 2014)

specialtoes said:


> Indeed there are pads...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :angry:


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 28, 2014)

My cost breakdown, based simply on what I would pay if I saw it for sale at this price somewhere:

*****************************spoilers*******************************

 (Sorry I can't figure out how to tag it as such)
 



Spoiler



 Sonya Dakkar Flash Facial:  $0  Bad reviews.  I have plenty of similar things.  I won't use it.

Pur-Lisse:  $0 I don't hate pur-lisse, but I have a holy grail spf moisturizer.  I might use this, but I would never buy it.

Mini-Clutch: $5 I have plenty of makeup bags and don't need another, but if the pattern is cute, I might get another.  

No-Frizz Oil:  $0 I have fine straight hair that has never ever in its life ever frizzed.  Nope.

Water Infuser:  $5.  I have one from popsugar and like it.  I don't need another, but I could use one.

Zoya Nail Polish:  $0  I have over 50 bottles and don't need more, especially not in red.  I do like Zoya, though.  This is the second time it has been in FabFitFun

Kisstixx:  $5 Seems like a fun thing to play with for a minute.  I have been married a long time, but it is still fun to be a young girl for a minute now and then.  

Popchips:  $1 I would totally get these for a snack

Skintimate Shave Gel:  $1  I often find it free after coupons, but will pay up to $1 if I'm out.

Panty Liners:  $0.50  While I don't want them from a fun box, I will use them at some point.  Ick.

Slimfast:  $0.  No way.  Won't eat it.  Ick.  Almost worse than panty liners to me.  Almost.



Thanks Fabfitfun for reminding me I'm not skinny, need to shave, and bleed once a month.  You are certainly bringing the fun.  So to me?  This is worth $17.50 if I like the clutch.  And I only had a $5 off coupon.  Total crap for $44

ETA:  I can't figure out how to include spoiler tags.

Edited again:  Fixed!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 28, 2014)

the person who's pic this is has the same bag as in the spoiler pic from FFF if i get that bag i will be even more dissapointed!!!


----------



## Seola (Jun 28, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> *snip*ETA:  I can't figure out how to include spoiler tags.  I'm sorry!


Html:  so you put a bracket *[* then type "*spoiler*" then another* ]*  _Put the pic or comments in the type bracket_ *[ /spoiler* and end bracket *]*

Put together, without the spaces *[ spoiler ]* _what you want to say or post_ *[ /spoiler ]*

Slash mark is important, it "ends" the spoiler mark.  So your /spoiler wasn't too far off!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Added italics and bold to help the explanation, don't do that on the words!)


----------



## Seola (Jun 28, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> Thanks Fabfitfun for reminding me I'm not skinny, need to shave, and bleed once a month.  You are certainly bringing the fun.


BTW, that was comedy gold.  :lol:


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 28, 2014)

Mumzie said:


> There's nothing fab fit or fun about pads. Not to mention, where is the "fit" part?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

I... am very disappointed, to say the least.

Honestly.

Pantyliners?!  Are you kidding me?!  Who, in their right mind, EVER thought those were fab, fit OR fun?!?!  NO.  Just NO.

I love the Flash Facial, it gets great reviews and gives me great results, so I'm happy with that.  But I still wouldn't pay $45 for it!!  (I know its $95 but theres no way in hell I'd pay that much for anything beauty related. I'm cheap like that).

My brain is exploding trying to come up with reasons they thought this was a great box...


----------



## phanne (Jun 28, 2014)

What the? This box makes no sense. I can't even understand how any of this fits into any theme, much less summer. This is disappointing. Even with the "sponsored" items taken out, this is all over the place. Who curated this? Drunk 12 year olds? Compared to last year's summer box, this is a huge downgrade.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow...I can't really find anything to say other than I am really disappointed...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 28, 2014)

Seola said:


> Html:  so you put a bracket *[* then type "*spoiler*" then another* ]*  _Put the pic or comments in the type bracket_ *[ /spoiler* and end bracket *]*
> 
> Put together, without the spaces *[ spoiler ]* _what you want to say or post_ *[ /spoiler ]*
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Fixed!


----------



## aweheck (Jun 28, 2014)

Really, I'm unbelieving that somebody curated this box, it's like some one went in a drugstore with a big bag and shoplifted what they could while they thought no one was looking, grabbing whatever they could get their hands on. Honestly I'm very disgusted, What target age group are they thinking about when they threw this together? This is more like a "Time Of The Month Club" box! With some facial treatment and moisturizer thrown in to stretch out the target group?????? I will NEVER buy a box from them again. Loved the spring box, but this one is just plain stupid. Can you saaaaay CANCEL?


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 28, 2014)

Whelp, I just I unsubscribed and left them a long, scathing comment about how disappointed I am in the summer box. After looking at reviews for the previous boxes, I was expecting there to at least be one fun piece of jewelry, headband, sunglasses, headphone or other fun lifestyle product. Or some high end makeup product. Everything is just so bland and boring, there's nothing with any style or color! I completely agree that there was no curation involved here, especially for a "fit" or "fab" summer box. Guess I won't be getting this FFF again even if they do send out a good coupon code.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 29, 2014)

I think the "sponsor" products means that they are sponsoring part of the cost of the box.  That's pretty typical, I think.


----------



## IffB (Jun 29, 2014)

As much as I get into the expectation and surprise factor of subs - recently dropped $100 on Nina Garcia's Fancy Box even though I said I would never spend that much on a box again - I am realizing that most boxes are not selling out and I can wait for ALL the spoilers AND a coupon and still order...TestTube, PopSugar, Blush Mystery, FFF are few examples. I will order only the boxes I love and cancel right after.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 29, 2014)

IffB said:


> As much as I get into the expectation and surprise factor of subs - recently dropped $100 on Nina Garcia's Fancy Box even though I said I would never spend that much on a box again - I am realizing that most boxes are not selling out and I can wait for ALL the spoilers AND a coupon and still order...TestTube, PopSugar, Blush Mystery, FFF are few examples. I will order only the boxes I love and cancel right after.


/\ /\ /\ This! /\ /\ /\

So true! It's now my new sub box motto!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 29, 2014)

I too am disappointed as a whole. If I break it down though the box is still worth it to me (I paid $45) for the flash facial, the purlisse, &amp; the makeup bag. The rest will just go on my trade list- has anyone every tried the hair product or heard anything about it?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 30, 2014)

Quick question as I don't have my box yet, but probably will cancel because this looks like a hot mess to me.

*Has FFF EVER done a box with the overall quality items of, or better items, than  Pop Sugar ( which they are obviously trying to emulate)?*


----------



## phanne (Jun 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *Has FFF EVER done a box with the overall quality items of, or better items, than  Pop Sugar ( which they are obviously trying to emulate)?*


It really depends what you are looking for and what you are expecting. I personally loved the Spring FFF far more than the Pop Sugar of April or May, but April was one of the most loved Pop Sugar boxes in a while, but it just wasn't for me. I also don't think that they are trying to copy Pop Sugar. I think the fact of the matter is that Pop Sugar is a monthly box, and FFF is quarterly. They have three months to pick out items, and by the time the actual box comes out, three Pop Sugar boxes have come out in the meantime.

My main issue with this box is there is no curation at all and most people can not use a lot of the items. Around 50% of the population has curly hair and about half of that has curly hair unmanageable enough to warrant using products to manage. So that item is geared towards less than a quarter of the general population. Less than half of the population, who is of age, has regular periods, and even less actually use pads.

Non-spoiler items in Spring included shower bombs, which less than 2% of the population has an allergy to menthol and the body scrubber which is not allergy specific at all. And it included a fashion item and a fitness item as well. I personally found the quality of the fitness ball from FFF far superior to the one I got in Pop Sugar, but since Pop Sugar came out first, it was a disappointment. (I also loved the fact that FFF included a DVD on how to use the thing.) Maybe this infuser bottle will be of superior quality to the Pop Sugar one as well, I won't know until I have it in my hands.

If I had curly hair and had a period and actually used pads for it, monthly, rather than quarterly, and spent a lot of time outdoors what warranted daily use of SPF products, this would be an awesome box for me. If it had some sort of theme or the items made sense together, even if I couldn't use over half of them, I'd understand where they were coming from and understand that this is a mystery box of stuff that may or may not be for me. The fact that this is such a random collection of stuff that is not seasonal or even a collection of stuff that majority of the population can use at all, makes me scratch my head.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh my days, they'll have to have some pretty amazing spoilers for their next box if they have any hopes of selling any boxes for the next season.  :drive:

This box is just a complete disaster. There are no words. One of the worst boxes I've seen, considering the price point.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah...no. I did not get this box, for financial reasons, but I was sure that I would be sad about that and end up getting one if they weren't sold out. I have gotten every FFF box since they started, and I have honestly liked all of them...but this one is just not good.  I mean, I would use most of these things...but would i pay $50 for them? I don't think so.

If they had put in a wallet or sunglasses or something, I might feel differently...but as it is? No.


----------



## skyflower (Jun 30, 2014)

phanne said:


> ...
> 
> My main issue with this box is there is no curation at all and most people can not use a lot of the items. Around 50% of the population has curly hair and about half of that has curly hair unmanageable enough to warrant using products to manage. So that item is geared towards less than a quarter of the general population. Less than half of the population, who is of age, has regular periods, and even less actually use pads.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this but i'll comment on the hair oil stuff

http://balancedguru.com/products/no-frizz

I don't think it's just for curly hair.  I have straightish hair that can frizz during certain seasons, and i like the natural oils as leave-in conditioners since i can just use the excess to rub into my hands in lieu of lotion, no need to wash off.  So, not necessarily for curly hair.  The ingredients are mostly just an oil blend.

I thought i'd be excited about the pur-lisse spf moisturizer, but after looking at the ingredients it uses chemical spf rather than mineral.  being a naturalish looking company i made the assumption that it would be mineral, my bad.  This box is losing value right before my eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://shop.purlisse.com/products/pur-protect-spf-30


----------



## phanne (Jun 30, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I don't think it's just for curly hair.  I have straightish hair that can frizz during certain seasons, and i like the natural oils as leave-in conditioners since i can just use the excess to rub into my hands in lieu of lotion, no need to wash off.  So, not necessarily for curly hair.  The ingredients are mostly just an oil blend.


My hair is as straight as can be and I find oils make my hair look limp and greasy. But I'm glad some people without curly hair can find some use for it. I know I'll probably use it over the weekend when I can hide in my house for 24 hours if it fails and see if I can make it work somehow because I hate not trying everything in every box I get, even if it is something I would never normally use or need.

I just wish the contents made sense. Or felt summery. Maybe (hopefully) this will all change when I get the box and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 30, 2014)

My thoughts...

While there's definitely not a WOW factor, it's not my least favorite of FFF boxes. I actually hated the winter box that most people loved. At least I'll use the higher price items in this box (flash facial, moisturizer &amp; frizz oil), which makes this box worth it to me. I love using exfoliators, use SPF everyday even in the winter and it's been so humid this summer that everyone has frizzy hair here (curly or straight)! I used the MSA 25% code, so I really ended up paying $12.50 for each of those three items, (which I would be willing to pay anyway) and everything else is just extra. I definitely think they sent out a better box for Spring though...

I'm definitely not excited about the clutch, zoya or infuser bottle. I think these things are overdone among all sub boxes currently. Purlisse also falls into that category, but it just so happens I haven't received any yet, so I'm glad to have a matching moisturizer for the Purlisse cleanser FFF sent out last summer. I think FFF could have been better off including else, such as a beach tote or sunglasses or even an after sun lotion or scrub/body wash....Something that screams summer, but hasn't been done yet by other summer boxes this year.

As for the pads, shaving cream &amp; slimfast. Sure I wasn't expecting to receive these in a sub box, but at the same time they amount to a whopping total of less than $5 of the $245 value of the box. I don't think it's worth getting upset about the sponsored items for this reason. Sure I would have preferred other brands like Naturecare pads &amp; ECO shave gel or some other NON-FEMININE  product brand entirely, but those weren't the brands willing to sponsor FFF. I guess I'm just saying that if you like enough items to make the box worth it, the pads aren't really a big deal. Even if you don't use them, donate them to a women's shelter or a foster home. They are always in need of items like pads and shaving cream.

For those who didn't like ANY of the items, hopefully you'll be able to swap or sell most of it. I know as well as anyone that not all boxes are one size fits all. :/


----------



## Krnlaux (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm going to try and say something nice about my first and only FFF box.  I love the Zoya!  There.  Something nice.


----------



## Krnlaux (Jun 30, 2014)

And one more thing - for those of you who received your box already (like me) - shouldn't there be a hole on top of the item that is supposedly for fitness?  I'm so confused on how to use this.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2014)

Has everyone received shipping notices for this box?  I'm a little concerned because I havent...


----------



## sldb (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't received a shipping notice either.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 1, 2014)

I haven't either; it's still saying it's being assembled &lt;_&lt; Just wish it would come so I could put this box behind me. This was my first time trying it and after seeing the contents, I've already canceled.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 1, 2014)

This was also my first FFF box, but I'm staying subscribed because I feel like they will have to make the next box AMAZING to make up for sending us pads.  EXCELLENT idea to donate to a women's shelter though, that's perfect!!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 2, 2014)

I signed up for this box specifically for the Flash Facial product that I had been eyeing ever since I received a sample in another subscription box, but didn't want to pay full price. I'm happy with the box as I received a $95 product for $40 shipped, but I unsubscribed because the rest of the items were kind of a bust (the Zoya is a pretty summery color). The makeup pouch already has a new owner, and I tossed the Kisstixx after trying them. I'll keep an eye on FFF spoilers and would consider resubscribing if a good one comes up.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got my shipping notice. I am also looking forward to trying the Flash Facial. Maybe some of the other items will grow on me too once I have it in hand.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

I actually ended up liking this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, yeah, pantiliners were a big buzzkill but I liked the snack, the kisstixx are yummy and made with beeswax and coconut oil (LOVE that combo), the Zoya color is beautiful and of course, the whole reason I got the box was the Flash Facial.  That stuff is magic.

The bag I got was hideous but I'm sure someone will like it so I can swap or ebay it.

Otherwise, I paid $39.99 for the Flash Facial and got a crapton for free items along with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was kinda bummed til I actually had the box in my hands.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got a tracking number after emailing them...won't be here until July 9th...sigh


----------



## lauralai28 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm finding that my nieces really love these boxes! They are 10 and 7 years old lol. Makes gift shopping really easy. I just ask them to pick what they like and I keep or trade the rest.


----------



## Sarah Superstar (Jul 2, 2014)

After a couple of emails and a phone call, I got a VM today saying they were sending my boxes out today - but STILL no tracking number. Sigh.


----------



## Jacatac (Jul 2, 2014)

Received my box today and the clutch and Zoya nail polish were missing.  Not sure how sturdy the infuser is but I am anxious to try it out.   I called customer service and they assured me they would send out the missing items within 7-10 days.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 3, 2014)

Jacatac said:


> Received my box today and the clutch and Zoya nail polish were missing. Not sure how sturdy the infuser is but I am anxious to try it out. I called customer service and they assured me they would send out the missing items within 7-10 days.


Not to be a downer or make you worry but every season I have had an item missing from my FFF box. Last time it was the shower bombs, and they gave me the same 7-10 day quote. I had to email them again after 10 days had passed and I still had no replacement. I really hope they can get them out to you as soon as they said, but they have been pretty flakey with me, especially when they are still in the process of sending boxes out.


----------



## Jacatac (Jul 3, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Not to be a downer or make you worry but every season I have had an item missing from my FFF box. Last time it was the shower bombs, and they gave me the same 7-10 day quote. I had to email them again after 10 days had passed and I still had no replacement. I really hope they can get them out to you as soon as they said, but they have been pretty flakey with me, especially when they are still in the process of sending boxes out.


They'll probably say they have run out of products and will issue me a credit for the missing items.  I get that

a lot when I am missing a product or if something is defective or broken.  I'm sorry that happened to you- did you ever end up getting the shower bombs replaced?


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 3, 2014)

Jacatac said:


> They'll probably say they have run out of products and will issue me a credit for the missing items.  I get that
> 
> a lot when I am missing a product or if something is defective or broken.  I'm sorry that happened to you- did you ever end up getting the shower bombs replaced?


Yup I did. I have always gotten the missing item, it's just way longer than 7-10 days they tell me it will be. My box should be here Saturday and I am really hoping everything is there. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 3, 2014)

Um. This box is so lame. I liked the very first box they sent out better than this one, and that's not saying much.

The clutch print is awful--grandma floral print that I will never use. That was the one thing I was really excited about.

Yet another Pur Lisse product. Petroleum based lip balms. And drugstore stuff? Come on.

Hair oil, face mask and Zoya are nice. Water bottle is OK, but I agree with other posts they are overdone now.

Good thing I was already planning to cancel to save some $. This is the nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow this box is even worse in front of me. It arrived with everything squished in the box. The slim fast bar is sqished like a a pancake and went in the trash. The pop chips is flat, crushed. The infuser bottlle is so poorly made it doesn't have a flat bottom and rocks around crazy like. Hair oil made from Sesame oil? Umm, that's strange, and the smell of it is not at all pleasant that I would want to even try it on my hair. The clutch has the pink ugh , purse picture..... The one I prayed that I wouldn't get. The nail polish is a coral color that I will never wear. The lip balms will go to my daughter. The flash facial I really don't care for or want. I may try the purse-lisse, or probably will just sell it , I'm happy with my Clinique moisturizer. This really is a sad thing, especially since I ordered several more of these things with that code they offered. Really feeling bummed with the arrival of this menagerie, and depressed that there are more duplicates on the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I know most of you are already aware of this and abide by the rules  but I wanted to post a quick reminder and let anyone who may be new know that it is against MuT Terms of Service to post personal referral codes. I've seen several posted in this thread and the other moderators and I have deleted them.  If you are new, please read our Terms of Service before continuing to post. 

Thanks!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 6, 2014)

I just received my box yesterday! Here's my break down:

-Sonia Dakar Flash Facial- Miracle product. I woke up with amazing skin this morning.

-Purlisse SPF 30- Great, albiet boring, product. Definitely something I will use every day.

-Balanced Guru No Frizz Oil- My curly dry hair loves this formula. This and the Flash Facial are probably my favorite products in the box.

-Water Bottle- Gave it to my sister. I already have the Citrus Zinger from PopSugar.

-Thursday Friday mini clutch- blue jeweled pattern. I want to like this, because the construction of the bag is great. It's definitely not my style though. Swap pile!

-KissStix- I received the Chocolate Strawberry combo. This product seemed a little silly to me. Swap pile!

-Zoya polish- The perfect punchy coral. Love!

-POPchips. Delicious. (I ate them as soon as I opened the box!)

-Slim Fast birthday cake bar- Mine was smushed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Panty liners? Weird, but okay, I guess?

-Skintimate Shave Gel- Unusable for me. I'm an Eco-Amour kind of girl. I guess I can try to swap it?

Overall, this box is totally worth the $40 I paid for it, just for the Flash Facial, Pur-lisse, and Balanced Guru. I will wait for spoilers before I buy another box from FabFitFun, but I may consider it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 6, 2014)

I got home Saturday to find that I had received two FFF boxes. I checked my bank account and sure enough, I had been charged twice; a week apart. WTH? I saw on their website that there are no returns, but I will be calling them as soon as they open and giving them a piece of my mind if they say that they won't take the second one back. I did NOT order two. Now that I have it, I don't WANT two. Sigh...they better make this right. Grrr...


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 6, 2014)

While I was reading the spoilers and all of your posts about the boxes you were receiving, I was thinking "eh, it's not great, but it'll be OK."   I just opened mine, and the spoilers and descriptions didn't even do justice to the awfulness.

Don't get me wrong, I got it primarily for the Flash Facial, and that and the Purlisse are a great deal for the $44 I paid for the box.  So I certainly got my money's worth, and then some. But they are literally the only things in the box I would use.

I'm just trying to figure out what the target audience is for this thing.  It's like a mix of junior high and high school, with a few things for adult women thrown in. 

I've never traded because I haven't had the time to get into it, but I always figured I'd start someday.  But honestly, I can't imagine anyone even wanting a lot of this stuff.  I hate to throw it out, but I wouldn't even feel right donating some of these things.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 6, 2014)

Only because Zoya nail polish is in this box, I thought I would post the e-mail that I got.  It isn't free really, but $12 for 3 nail polishes makes it $4 apiece for zoya, which I love.  (No referral codes here)  

[SIZE=18pt]*Get ANY 3 Zoya Nail Polish shades FREE**[/SIZE]

Just pay promotional shipping &amp; processing charge of $12.

*Offer valid NOW - 7/6/14 (11:59pm EST). *
 

[SIZE=36pt]Use Code: *THREEDOM[/SIZE]*

*How it works:*
1. Add at least three (3) Zoya Nail Polish shades to your shopping cart, along with any additional items you wish to purchase. 

2. Enter Code *THREEDOM* into the coupon code field in cart and press "Apply Code".

3. Complete check-out, review and submit order.

- See more at: http://blog.zoya.com/Moment/Celebrate+Color+Freedom+NOW+Fourth+of+July+Promotion!/?Moment=1883#sthash.685CAwkk.dpuf


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm among the (many) people who weren't thrilled with this box, although I'm happy about the Sonya Dakar &amp; Pur-lisse products, so I don't hate it as much as a lot of people do.

I honestly think part of the problem with this box is a packaging issue. I think they should bundle all the sponsored products together in an opaque bag that you get to open as a secondary "surprise," instead of having pads and slim fast bars knocking around next to a $90 facial exfoliator. I feel like the way they do it now brings down the perceived value of all the items, whereas if you opened the box and saw the "big ticket" items first instead if immediately seeing stuff from the drugstore, the box would feel more luxe, and then it would be fun to open up the sponsored bag and see what little extras were included. The way it is now makes everything feel disjointed.

Also, if I never see another cheap plastic water bottle again, it'll be too soon. I don't know what they were thinking with that. Do they really think their target clients don't already own a zillion water bottles? Anyway. Of all the items, that's the one that annoyed me the most. The last thing I need is another piece of plastic junk clanging around :/ At least the pads/shaving cream/etc are consumable items that someone can actually use...


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 7, 2014)

I wouldn't mind the water bottle, but the "Grab Life By The Exercise Balls!" slogan is a bit much...I wish it was on a sticker or something I could peel off.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 7, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> I honestly think part of the problem with this box is a packaging issue. I think they should bundle all the sponsored products together in an opaque bag that you get to open as a secondary "surprise," instead of having pads and slim fast bars knocking around next to a $90 facial exfoliator. I feel like the way they do it now brings down the perceived value of all the items, whereas if you opened the box and saw the "big ticket" items first instead if immediately seeing stuff from the drugstore, the box would feel more luxe, and then it would be fun to open up the sponsored bag and see what little extras were included. The way it is now makes everything feel disjointed.


The sponsored products don't bother me at all, I look at them as freebie extras. I don't feel like they cheapen the box or anything. 

I'm more disappointed with the 'major' products.  The water bottle is, as you said, cheap junk.  And I'm not carrying a water bottle that says "grab life by the exercise balls" on it. Please.

It's just such an odd collection of things.  The cosmetic bag looks like something an elderly lady might like. The kisstix are for kids.  The water bottle, maybe teenage girls. I'm having trouble picturing a single demographic group that would like even a majority of the items. 

Oh, well, I saved so much on the Flash Facial and the Purlisse that I should just shut up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 7, 2014)

Will there be a swap thread for the summer box?

Related question:  I've looked around, and I'm not finding a general "Swaps for Dummies" thread.   I'd like to try swapping, but I have no idea of the basic procedures and etiquette.  How to create a swap list, that sort of thing.   Is there a FAQ someplace?  Thanks!


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm actually excited to get this box!! The only thing I'm iffy about (aside from sponsored items) is the canvas bag,I'm hoping for the feather print (or anything other than the weird turquoise one).

I've always wanted to try hair oil, but haven't taken the plunge.. so this is perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Jul 8, 2014)

IDK if this has been mentioned, but is Giuliana Rancic no longer affiliated with this? I'm not a huge fan of hers, but she does know a lot of people. Maybe that's why this felt, so un-curated?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think she's part of the company anymore. She was a co-founder but she's no longer on their employee page and her social media doesn't mention FFF anywhere.

http://fabfitfun.com/fff-team


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 8, 2014)

I



phanne said:


> IDK if this has been mentioned, but is Giuliana Rancic no longer affiliated with this? I'm not a huge fan of hers, but she does know a lot of people. Maybe that's why this felt, so un-curated?


I was wondering the same thing. It doesn't really seem like it?


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 8, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I don't think she's part of the company anymore. She was a co-founder but she's no longer on their employee page and her social media doesn't mention FFF anywhere.
> 
> http://fabfitfun.com/fff-team


Bummer. They should take her out of pictures of FFF then, because she still is in some of them and that's kind of deceiving. I am one of the few that like this box though so I shouldn't complain lol.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 9, 2014)

I have to say that the Water Bottle is crap.  The little grabby handle snaps off every time I try to use it to get the infuser bit out.

Popsugars is SO NICE compared to this (actually, I love my Popsugar one a LOT!)


----------



## polarama (Jul 11, 2014)

I came home from a business trip to my FFF and NGQ boxes.  The pop chips and slimfast bar were both smushed in my box, and my water bottle has a crack in it.  

I'm generally pretty "eh, if I l 2 things I'm happy" about sub boxes, but this one prompted me to cancel.


----------



## Sarah Superstar (Jul 11, 2014)

My sister and I just got our boxes last night and we LOVE THEM!! I'm going to put it to good use! If anyone wants a box, lemme know. I have the $15 off referral code if you're interested! Total steal for $34.99.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 11, 2014)

I really like the balanced guru oil, but I wish it didn't have sesame oil in it.  I keep getting whiffs of food and then I realize OH HEY THAT'S ME.


----------



## Seola (Jul 11, 2014)

I am in the last day of my one week trial on the Flash Facial and working on my price post, but I have to say it's quite disappointing but I had a tiny sore on my skin from a bug bite and it BURNED.  So I checked ingredients...  I didn't expect much - the top 3 ingredients?  Water, alcohol and salt.  It's extremely drying to the skin.  I think part of it's great marketing is that when it gets rubbed off, it has the texture of skin so people think it's the skin but it's just the facial stuff.

The next ingredient is carbomer - which is generally acrylic acid.  A big no-no for long term skin use.

The first beneficial ingredient isn't until 5th (sodium PCA) which means it's barely there.  FDA labeling laws require the ingredients are listed in order of how much is in there.

I don't wear makeup everyday, but after the first few days, my skin was so dry I had to add a moisturizer to prevent it from looking like I was post-bad-sunburn with flaking skin all over the place so my test phase is a bit tainted, but I couldn't go on without it.

Honestly, I expected more from something so upscale instead of a buttload of skin irritants.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 12, 2014)

I received an email from Thursday Friday today saying that I still had unpurchased items in my cart and offered a 25% off coupon - SHOP25. Still not enough of a deal for me to pull the trigger, but maybe one of you guys can use it?


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 12, 2014)

Seola said:


> I am in the last day of my one week trial on the Flash Facial and working on my price post, but I have to say it's quite disappointing but I had a tiny sore on my skin from a bug bite and it BURNED.  So I checked ingredients...  I didn't expect much - the top 3 ingredients?  Water, alcohol and salt.  It's extremely drying to the skin.  I think part of it's great marketing is that when it gets rubbed off, it has the texture of skin so people think it's the skin but it's just the facial stuff.
> 
> The next ingredient is carbomer - which is generally acrylic acid.  A big no-no for long term skin use.
> 
> ...


No matter what it says on the label, i wouldn't use a product like that more than once a week. I use the FF twice a month. I suppose this is a kind of peel, and no way should that be done daily. Nobody needs that much exfoliation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even the microdermabrasion products, which are gentler than the FF, say on the label to use them once a week.

I have 'facial night' once a week, and I alternate between the FF and the Dr Brandt Microdermabrasion. That's plenty for me, my skin is clear and smooth, and putting more peels and scrubs on it isn't going to make it any smoother. I use my Clarisonic 3 times a week, and a gentle cleanser any other time I'm washing my face.

Be sure to use a sunscreen on your face while it heals up - you're going to be extra-sensitive to sunlight.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 13, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received an email from Thursday Friday today saying that I still had unpurchased items in my cart and offered a 25% off coupon - SHOP25. Still not enough of a deal for me to pull the trigger, but maybe one of you guys can use it?


Can you use this with the $30 off that came with the box? I tried but couldn't figure it out. If so, I may have to purchase something....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although a lot of their stuff isn't my style (or anyone's from what I've been reading lol)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 16, 2014)

Did anyone get the pink Thurs/Fri bag and notice that the screen printing along the bottom front was way off?

I see on the T/F website that it looks a little off on the top of the bag, but mine is WAY off.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 19, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Did anyone get the pink Thurs/Fri bag and notice that the screen printing along the bottom front was way off?
> 
> I see on the T/F website that it looks a little off on the top of the bag, but mine is WAY off.


I ❤ your screen name!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 19, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I ❤ your screen name!!!


Thanks!!  I think this is their pic!
 
 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/gallery/image/201633-320003-10150464088783755-904946505-n/


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, I am glad I decided to check out this thread today!  I had gotten a promo code and received the summer box.  While I do like some of the products, a lot, I was reminded of the ones that I didn't love and realized I had forgotten to cancel!  I will definitely want to see spoilers before re-subbing this box!  Also, if I do re-sup, hopefully there will be a good promo code!  My popchips and slimfast bar were smashed as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , so hopefully they will take some notes and do a better job with packaging!  On that note, I did receive a survey from them yesterday...did anybody else get one as well?  Any ideas on what might be in the fall box?


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 21, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Well, I am glad I decided to check out this thread today! I had gotten a promo code and received the summer box. While I do like some of the products, a lot, I was reminded of the ones that I didn't love and realized I had forgotten to cancel! I will definitely want to see spoilers before re-subbing this box! Also, if I do re-sup, hopefully there will be a good promo code! My popchips and slimfast bar were smashed as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , so hopefully they will take some notes and do a better job with packaging! On that note, I did receive a survey from them yesterday...did anybody else get one as well? Any ideas on what might be in the fall box?


I filled out the survey. It was pretty comprehensive! Hoping for an awesome Fall box, hoping for some fitness items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I personally use all the items in my Summer box and love them, particularly the facial, hair oil, water infuser, and nail polish.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 22, 2014)

I didnt get it yet. what would be in your dream box for Fall?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 22, 2014)

Ugh I hate when it's not readily apparent how to cancel.  I was going to stay subscribed but I think I'll wait for the fall spoiler.  Can you guys point me in the right direction?

**Never mind, I had to get to the vip page, now I see it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 22, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ugh I hate when it's not readily apparent how to cancel.  I was going to stay subscribed but I think I'll wait for the fall spoiler.  Can you guys point me in the right direction?
> 
> **Never mind, I had to get to the vip page, now I see it.


I never received a confirmation when I cancelled, but a quick e-mail to customer service confirmed that I had indeed cancelled.


----------



## IffB (Jul 23, 2014)

The multiple emails from FFF on a daily basis with a $5 off offer for that box are out of control!


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 23, 2014)

IffB said:


> The multiple emails from FFF on a daily basis with a $5 off offer for that box are out of control!


Yes! And I keep getting emails with the "Summer Spoilers" ummmmm.. I already have the box, I know what's in it.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a hard time coming up with ideas for fall right now because it is so hot! I think maybe some fun Halloween type stuff, maybe some crazy pattern socks (YoSox or Sock it to me type), pumpkin flavored anything, a recipe book with low fat recipes for fall/holiday parties, some sort of hair product for static electricity. I don't know...a good novel, fall candle...


----------



## Shewi128 (Jul 27, 2014)

This was my first FFF box, and I was definitely underwhelmed when I got it. But, now that I've had it for a while, I've used most of the products and wanted to hear others' input as well.

The flash facial is really good as an exfoliator. I don't think you need to use it every day, but I use it one to two times a week for my dry skin, and it has improved those pesky dry patches. It can become hard to spread on your face if you're not quick, and I don't like the tiny hole it comes out of the bottle.

The nail Polish is awesome. The color is summery, it applies well, and doesn't chip easily. This is my second week in a row of wearing it because I love it so much.

The bag is just fugly, I'm sorry. I got the one with the pink bag on it, and posted a picture on Instagram. Someone bought it for $10 from me, so that was awesome. It was good quality, just way too cheesy for my taste.

The water bottle is good in theory, but feels cheaply made and is hard to clean. I also hate the "exercise balls" saying on it.

The sunscreen moisturizer works as a sunscreen, but not if you're planning on wearing it under makeup. It does not play well with any foundation, even bb cream. I tried it under bb cream yesterday when I went to the beach, just to see if it'd be better than my foundation because it's lighter, but no. It made everything crease and look gross. So if you're going completely bare faced, then yes, it's awesome.


----------



## Shewi128 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have to add though that I may sign up again for fall if I get a good discount code because they have to make up for this crap!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 27, 2014)

I found that the hair oil weighed my fine-textured hair down too much, so I've been using it to shave my legs. It does gunk up your razor something terrible, but it gives a really close shave and no need to slather on the moisturizer after.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 28, 2014)

Shewi128 said:


> This was my first FFF box, and I was definitely underwhelmed when I got it. But, now that I've had it for a while, I've used most of the products and wanted to hear others' input as well.
> 
> The flash facial is really good as an exfoliator. I don't think you need to use it every day, but I use it one to two times a week for my dry skin, and it has improved those pesky dry patches. It can become hard to spread on your face if you're not quick, and I don't like the tiny hole it comes out of the bottle.
> 
> ...


pretty much agree on all counts.  the "balls" part especially.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 28, 2014)

I really loved that Slimfast bar. The birthday cake flavor was far better than I expected and I'm sad my local stores don't seem to carry it. :/


----------



## aweheck (Jul 28, 2014)

This box was so extremely disappointing. It was such a letdown that I canceled my multiple subscriptions immediately after receiving the first box. I think that I had a free box or two coming with having had friends subbing and multiple subbing up for more of this box. But the downer of seeing the contents when it arrived was the total turn-off, turned me completely off receiving another box from them.

I realise that I would have had them free, but I would have a hard time anticipating the opening of a future box......that's half the fun of these sub boxes, seeing a few spoilers that make you anticipate getting.... Then awhile later possibly seeing what somebody received in their box when your box is on it's way. Then receiving the actual box and enjoying

It in front of you.

I subbed and received my first box in the Spring and liked it enough to get extra's and gift them to friends. They had Giuliana Rancic connected and somewhere in the interm she left the collaboration. But now that she's she's gone they just gather together a mish-mash of products and stuff them in a box and call it good? I'm out, canceled, it would be pretty hard to tempt me to sign up again.


----------



## Sherr (Jul 29, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> After reading Yelp reviews for her spa, I will not be buying this box since they feature a product from such a horrible woman: http://www.yelp.com/biz/sonya-dakar-skin-clinic-beverly-hills-2
> 
> I don't care if it works; I will not support a product from someone as horrible as her. Wow. I was just trying to research if the product worked and got this doozy of a link. Interesting read, needless to say.


Wow, how disturbing!  I hope social media brings some justice her way.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 31, 2014)

[SIZE=12pt]Used my promo code for a free box to send to my mom and now I’ve cancelled this subscription. Maybe if they have a good coupon or spoiler for the fall box but I’m not holding out hope. Still very curious what happened to Giuliana, I didn’t read about any issues that would make her leave due to the bad publicity (fake products, charging cards when the sub was cancelled). [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I’m starting to get annoyed by the listed retail value for some of these boxes. If your product has an MSRP of 50$ but I can always get it BOGO or that was the price it sold for two years ago when it was first released then the MSRP needs to be dropped to reflect this. I have a 5th gen black iPod shoved in a drawer somewhere that was over 300$ new but that’s not the value of it today (unless someone wants to prove me wrong and buy this for 300$...  [/SIZE]).

[SIZE=12pt]I do wonder if these companies track swaps and sales on eBay/Amazon of the box items as a way of getting feedback. The NCLA Rodeo Drive nail polish from PS has over 150 listed on MSA and who knows how many were already swapped/gifted/donated. I know I’ve seen a few items with over 200 listed, but since I don’t know how many subscribers there are and how many of those are on MSA it’s hard for me to say what percent of subscribers really don’t want something.[/SIZE]


----------



## tanyamib (Aug 11, 2014)

Rue La La is having a sale on this box - both summer and fall boxes for $69. The sale closes in 2 days time. I don't really like summer box but fall usually does a better job. decisions, decisions...


----------

